# 460 acres in twiggs



## QuackHead90 (Jun 4, 2016)

I have a 460 acre club in twiggs country just outside of Macon that needs one member. We have deer hog bear a few turkeys and 3 ponds. Each member can kill 3 does and 2 bucks. State regs on bucks and as many hogs as wanted. The land is a mix of mature pines smaller pines about 50 acres of old clear cut. We have a camp but no running water and the power is currently hooked up to 1 members camper. Dues are 460 If interested please pm me or text 4789739667 thanks Ronald


----------



## onemilmhz (Jun 5, 2016)

PM inbound


----------



## catchdogs (Jun 13, 2016)

Can you run dogs


----------



## QuackHead90 (Jun 13, 2016)

No you can't


----------



## QuackHead90 (Jun 21, 2016)

Bump


----------

